

Reddit bans several of its most racist communities - raldi
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/5/9103393/reddit-content-policy-official

======
davidgerard
More details:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3fx2au/conte...](https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3fx2au/content_policy_update/ctsqobs?context=1)

"Today we removed communities dedicated to animated CP and a handful of other
communities that violate the spirit of the policy by making Reddit worse for
everyone else: /r/CoonTown, /r/WatchNiggersDie, /r/bestofcoontown,
/r/koontown, /r/CoonTownMods, /r/CoonTownMeta."

